# Wearing High Heels Can Be Good for You



## daer0n (Feb 15, 2008)

We've all heard horror stories about the damage that high heels can do to your feet, but for once, here's some news to put a positive spin on every woman's favorite pair of pumps: Wearing high-heeled shoes can improve your health _and_ your sex life, according to Italian urologist, Dr. Maria Cerutto, a heel-lover herself.
We were kind of wondering why a urologist would be weighing in on foot care, but her research backs up her claims: In her study of 66 women who regularly wore shoes with two-inch heels, she found that balancing on heels helped tone and strengthen women's pelvic muscles, which can increase sexual satisfaction and provide support to the bladder, bowels, and uterus.
Typically, the pelvic muscles become weaker with age and after childbirth. Though many women try to tone the muscles through exercise, Dr. Cerutto claims that her findings could let women cut out the Keigels and put on some new strappy sandals instead.
"Women often have difficulty in carrying out the right exercises for the pelvic zone and wearing heels could be the solution," she told _BBC News_.
Don't read too much into this story â€“ six-inch stilettos are never good news for your feet, no matter how great they look. But if you're a woman who likes to wear a modest heel from time to time, this could be just the excuse to hit Nine West for a few hours. It _is_ for your heath, after all.
Source


----------



## iatreia (Feb 15, 2008)

cool





I love wearing high heels, but they tend to wear down after a few months due to wear &amp; tear.

my HG shoe brand is Naturalizer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Leony (Feb 15, 2008)

I heard similar info about wearing heels somehow helps to get slim legs here in Japan.

Thanks Nuri


----------



## Karren (Feb 15, 2008)

I have to show this to my wife!! She hates heels.. Anything over an inch and she falls over!! And of coarse all mine are 3 or 4 inchs tall.. So I can spin my "hobby" as health related?

I can see an exersize video too...

"Crossdress yourself to good health". Get off the couch and grab your heels... Wearing pumps is more fun than pumping iron any day!! Lol

Wonder if I can get my MD to give me a perscription?? Hahaha


----------



## Lia (Feb 15, 2008)

The secret to walk correctly in heels is posture - if you don't have a good posture, you won't walk properly - i know because mom made me walk through the corridor wearing heels and with a book on top of my head so i could walk with a good posture (if you're standing straight , the book won't fall).

Although i still have problems walking with stilettos and heels that move too much, in general i walk ok with high heels


----------



## Barbette (Feb 15, 2008)

Now _this_ is news I



to hear!!!

The only times I am not wearing heels is when I am barefoot



or at the gym.

Originally Posted by *Leony* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I heard similar info about wearing heels somehow helps to get slim legs here in Japan. Thanks Nuri

The only reasons I can think of that has to do with slim legs and heels is...
a. legs in heels appear slimmer immediately...

b. I do believe walking in heels a lot helps you strengthen muscles, well.. this article is a good example


----------



## SukiBelle (Feb 15, 2008)

I wear the 'modest' kind everyday for work and my only complaint is how my ankles crack all the time now when I am not in them...

anyone know why? someone told me it was just 'age' but I definitely feel it has something to do with the heals and the strain it puts on the ankles...


----------



## GlossyAbby (Feb 15, 2008)

i'm short so i love heels. great article!


----------

